# Dumb question: what if I don’t upgrade Blathers from a tent?



## bumblybee (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi, so...I bought a second switch to have a second island. I want it to be cryptid core, so think aliens and Bigfoot and flannel and polaroids. I’m thinking about keeping Blathers in his tent, because I think it would be kinda cool, and his tent really fits the vibe. BUT, I can’t remeber what all goes on in the beginning because it’s been so long. So, if I keep him in the tent, can I even get terraphorming? Can I even progress? I honestly don’t know. I thought one of y’all might know.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 8, 2020)

bumblybee said:


> Hi, so...I bought a second switch to have a second island. I want it to be cryptid core, so think aliens and Bigfoot and flannel and polaroids. I’m thinking about keeping Blathers in his tent, because I think it would be kinda cool, and his tent really fits the vibe. BUT, I can’t remeber what all goes on in the beginning because it’s been so long. So, if I keep him in the tent, can I even get terraphorming? Can I even progress? I honestly don’t know. I thought one of y’all might know.  Thanks in advance!


If you do not upgrade blathers you will never get to terraforming as you unlock it after you get K.K. to visit. If I’m correct, and as I’ve seen by experience, you have to do everything in order in order to progress.


----------



## bumblybee (Dec 8, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> If you do not upgrade blathers you will never get to terraforming as you unlock it after you get K.K. to visit. If I’m correct, and as I’ve seen by experience, you have to do everything in order in order to progress.


Dang, I figured though. Thanks!


----------



## Sheydra (Dec 8, 2020)

You can always get a plain kids tent with log bench’s.


----------



## maria110 (Dec 8, 2020)

Does anyone know: can you get away with having the small museum and still get 3 stars?  (I like how the small museum looks kind of like a mausoleum).


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 8, 2020)

maria110 said:


> Does anyone know: can you get away with having the small museum and still get 3 stars?  (I like how the small museum looks kind of like a mausoleum).



You should be able to since we didn't have Redd at launch. But you'll work be able to finish some nook mile achievements without the upgrade or get any art from Redd without upgrading the museum. You have to make sure you don't exceed the number of donations needed to unlock Redd.


----------



## Livia (Dec 8, 2020)

maria110 said:


> Does anyone know: can you get away with having the small museum and still get 3 stars?  (I like how the small museum looks kind of like a mausoleum).



You should be able to get 3 stars. also if you never donate the first painting that Redd sells you then Blathers won’t upgrade the museum.


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes you can get 3 stars and K.K. Slider with Blathers still in a Tent.  
A speedrunner did it and only donated 5 items for the museum.  First run was on March 31st and towards the end he questioned needing 15 items but continued placing things.  Placing more items/crafting unlocked K.K. Slider.
2nd run was on Sept. 23 and he unlocked K.K. Slider in 2:36:52.  The speedrunner youtube channel is p4ntz Highlights.  September 23rd video at the 2:27:56 mark shows Blathers tent.


----------



## Etown20 (Dec 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334526847720194049


----------

